# Indoor toddler trampoline



## crittersmum (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone have an indoor toddler trampoline they like? DD is a bouncer, and I'd love to get her one for Christmas, when she'll be (yipes!) 21 months.


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

We bought this one for Grace, who had a similar (though less sturdy) one that she loved from physical therapy. She, and every kid who walks into her room, loves loves loves it - even a year later. The only "problem" is that it's not really a fold-away kind of thing, but I like that because I think that makes it sturdier. We've had even bigger kids jump on it - no problem. Grace is still on about 27 pounds, just for frame of reference.

Lots and lots of







:







:







:







:







:!!!! Good luck.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We have one we got from Target a couple of years back that we love. Unfortunately they don't seem to carry it any more. It's square and has a handle on one side. Very similar to the one linked above, but ours doesn't fold.

-Angela


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, it's funny, I don't think ours actually folds either - I could be wrong, though. That would be a dh-department kind of thing







. I copied the link from my order from Amazon, so I guess it's supposed to fold, but I do know that you'd have to unscrew the handle (which is very sturdy IMO) to put it away.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Are these the same as those mini exercise trampolines with the handle?


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
Are these the same as those mini exercise trampolines with the handle?

Well, not exactly. The exercise trampolines generally have exposed metal springs. This particular model has bungees to provide the "jump" and those are covered so the little one cannot jump into the open space between the springs. Plus, the jumping space is bigger than most that I've seen on exercise trampolines.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We have this one by Jump Start and it is FANTASTIC. Seriously. I love this thing. Very sturdy, very safe (the padding on it works really well) and very durable.

My only complaint is it's not easy to put together -- requires two adults -- but once it's done, it's done. So even though it's kind of a pain to get it together initially, it's obviously very safe once you're done.

The music and counting features can get obnoxious, but battery removal's a beautiful thing.









It's good up to 80 pounds. We got it when our toddler was around 22 months if I recall? And she's very petite. She took to it immediately.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

We have one and DD jumps on it everyday several times a day. It's one of her favorite activities. It's also a great way to channel that wanna-jump energy. If she's jumping on the bed or couch, I say "go jump on your trampolines" and she runs right to it. You'll love it!


----------



## crittersmum (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *verde* 
We have one and DD jumps on it everyday several times a day. It's one of her favorite activities. It's also a great way to channel that wanna-jump energy. If she's jumping on the bed or couch, I say "go jump on your trampolines" and she runs right to it. You'll love it!

Do you remember the brand name?

*kalkiwendy*, there was some talk on the Amazon reviews that the trampoline would tip. Have you found that as well? And *nighten*, how's the stability on yours?

Has anyone tried out the inflatable tramps, like the Jumpolene?

I love this forum! Thank you so much for all your help!







:


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmum* 
*kalkiwendy*, there was some talk on the Amazon reviews that the trampoline would tip. Have you found that as well? And *nighten*, how's the stability on yours?

Nope, no tipping whatsoever. And Grace is _extremely_ vigorous in her jumping







:







. As a matter of fact, on more than one occasion, she and her best buddy have jumped together with no tragedy (I don't let them keep going, but just pointing out that it held up to it).


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Oooh! This is why I love these forums. I was thinking today that a tramp would be perfect for my DS but wasn't sure if it was a good idea.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

we just got this one but are waiting til xmas to give it to him.

he has it at his toddler playgroup and likes it. I'm hoping it helps get out the wiggles over the long NE winter!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

We have this one--both my 5 year old (35 lbs) and my 20 month old (24 lbs) go in it together (thank goodness for the net because they can get WILD in there!) It's pretty sturdy and withstands both of them jumping and wrestling like crazy people in there on a daily basis.







: It is FAR better than I expected due to the price. LOL!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=7993921

ETA: Here are pictures of my kids in there so you can get a size comparison.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v1...septmid004.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v1...septmid006.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v1...septmid007.jpg


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

subbing


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

:


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalkiwendy* 
Yeah, it's funny, I don't think ours actually folds either - I could be wrong, though. That would be a dh-department kind of thing







. I copied the link from my order from Amazon, so I guess it's supposed to fold, but I do know that you'd have to unscrew the handle (which is very sturdy IMO) to put it away.

We have the same one. It does fold, but you have to unscrew the handle first, then you pull the legs and they fold down. It fits nicely under our couch when folded, which is a huge plus, since we don't have a playroom. I've never found stability to be a problem, and my almost six year old get pretty rowdy on it at times.


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andreac* 
We have the same one. It does fold, but you have to unscrew the handle first, then you pull the legs and they fold down. It fits nicely under our couch when folded, which is a huge plus, since we don't have a playroom. I've never found stability to be a problem, and my almost six year old get pretty rowdy on it at times.

Very good to know! Thanks.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Kid-Riffic-484...8243005&sr=8-1

We have one of these, DS absolutely LOVES it. I do wish that it'd fold (it's too big to go through our doorways, so it's just permanently set up in the middle of the living room, looks out-of-place but it gets much more use there then it would in DS's room). I also don't like the music thing much, it's very loud, it does adjust but it's a push button right on the handles which took DS 2 seconds to figure out and he turns it all the way up. (we took the batteries out, problem solved). It's very sturdy though, DS has even climbed up on the handle w/out it tipping, there's no wobble or anything to it. DH put it together on his own while I was at work but said no problems, except that it took awhile to get the bungee cord right. Weight limit is 80 lbs but I don't know if a kid that big / old would still be able to use it, it's not a huge jumping area. Plenty of room for DS now, just maybe not by the time he's 8 or 10 or whatever that he'll weigh 80 lbs.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

We have the Galt one that Wendy mentioned, and have had it for three years. The Galt customer service is great...I lost one of the bolts (they fall out over many months of jumping...you need to tighten them now and then), and they sent me another one right away at no charge. it does fold completely, but you have to unscrew the bar.

I've seen my kids play on the other square one with the handle in the corner, and I didn't like it nearly as much. Holding on at the corner gave them less space to balance, and they tended to bounce close to the corner.

As for tipping...you have to REALLY lean on it to make it tip, and even then it doesn't tip over. It'll come off the floor a little bit, but not tip. Usually my kids see/hear that the legs are bouncing off the floor and they self-correct.

Set-up....it takes some patience. I don't know if it's the same now, but three years ago you had to thread the trampoline yourself and tie it. To get it tight you REALLY have to pull and work at it. Worth it, though...the kids love it and when other kids visit they practically live on it.


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

After much research, I really want to get the Bazoongi Bouncer for DD for X-mas.....Unfortunately, we are living overseas and even with a friends APO address that we could "borrow" I can't find anyone to ship it here







Maybe I will look at some that you all recommended and see if we have any better luck.

Tracy


----------



## crittersmum (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas, POB (Parents of Bouncers)! Santa arrived last week with DD's new Galt trampoline and she is _living_ on it...she grabbed a blanket and had a nap on it the other day!


----------



## trampolinepuss (Nov 25, 2014)

For a small child I would always go with something smaller, like specialized kids trampolines. Hope you went with something similar.


----------



## CrazyPatty (Mar 9, 2016)

I wanted to get a trampoline back in Texas but it was too hot out. I started reading product reviews and found several sites. I like this one best - probably going to buy an enclosed kids trampoline - something that could go in our unfinished basement or backyard.

http://trampolinepi.com/toddler-kids-trampoline-reviews-ratings


----------



## BlessedBeyondMeasure (Mar 14, 2016)

We have been debating a small trampoline for the house and these posts helped a ton! With how much our daughter loves to jump I've been thinking she might really enjoy one and from the sounds of it she will :smile: Thank you!


----------



## Angiwhite (Apr 12, 2016)

My son loves his trampoline and he is never tired of it. I thought this would be a good way for him to spend all his energy and that he would eventually be exhausted but I guess I was wrong. He is NEVER tired to jump!


----------



## parentingnewb (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm thinking a quick video showing how your kid uses the trampoline would be really helpful..

Anyone have such videos to share? Thanks.


----------



## shrewdmommy (Jan 14, 2017)

parentingnewb said:


> I'm thinking a quick video showing how your kid uses the trampoline would be really helpful..
> 
> Anyone have such videos to share? Thanks.


I think we can use trampoline for exercise, something like this youtube.com/watch?v=ruZkPVLYq7s


----------

